# Bunnerz full names!



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 1, 2008)

What's are your bunners full names? 

I will posteth all the names of the bunnies in my burrow! 

Otay, ready:

Magic-Star Griffin-Lucas Ritch (Magic-Star isme whole first name ) 

Willow Pansie-Mae Ritch

Savannah Marie Davisson (Some of dems gots differnt last names, cuz its their maiden names afore dey were merred, ifs dey nots merred.)

Autumn Rose Ritch

Mississippi Chance Scott (good fings his middle name is "chance", cuz hem needs lots of dose, sein how he always gets in troubles.  hehe)

Minnesota Jane Scott (hers middle name used to b Blackberri, but mommies changed it.) 

Bruce Aaron-Jael-Dawson Charba (Dawson is Bruce's daddies name, so it felt right to add it onto hims middle name. Jael is pronounced Jay-L. no like Jail, but Jay and then L. gots it? seperate....) 

Lily Shyanne Jackson (Shyanne fits her well...she's shy an....haha!)

and Ray's just gots his middle name today and it's so cute! 

Ray Emmett Charba  so adorasables!

ETA: to add Sage! 

Sage Della-Bea Charba 

Otay, fank you. 

Dis was from de desk of Magic!!  

oh oh, ones last thing, please add ur namess! I like to reads them. Fank you :biggrin2:


----------



## Flopster (Oct 1, 2008)

I hope nobunnys laugh at my long name my hoomins gived me. :X

Tender Juicy Floppy Leg Stinker Bottom McBunBun. 

My first name is Tender Juicy Floppy Leg, because of a San Diego Zoo tv commercial my hoomins seen when they gots me and a zebra pretended to have a crooked leg like me! My middle name is stinker bottom, because umm you can guess whys. Its a wittle imbarisin. 

My girfriend name is Ruby Pretty Girl Bunny McBunBun.

First name Ruby, cuz it's perty and her has wed eyes. And Pretty Bunny cuz mama hoomin said her is a perty bunny no matter whats them mean old shelter people say. They call her ugly and scary and say no one wantsted her. I wantsted her. :inlove:

I glad I not the only wabbit out der with the longest names Magic!You just can calls me Floppy. So what other cwazy bunny names out der?


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 2, 2008)

I am the smart one so I will post. (Mama taught me to read.)

The first bunny is that idiot Ringo Starr. Now the thing is he wasn't named after the singer! He was named Ringo because in Japanese it means Apple and at the time Gwnyth Paltrow had named her daugter Apple. He got Starr because Mama said he was her star.

Now this one shames me. I Connor Grayson the tough bun was originally called Pandora Gabrielle! They thought I was a girl! How could they think that??? When they found out that I was a boy they called me Commando Pando for a few days( I use it for my code name.) Than Mama called me Connor after SuperBoy and Grayson after the first Robin's last name.

Than came Teresa Mekare. She is Teresa after one of Mama's favorite writers and Mekare after a vampire from Anne Rice's vampire series.

Than came Dallas Jinx Jones. He was named Dallas by the rescue and Mama kept it because her family loves the Dallas Cowboys. Mama had a poll to help choose his middle name. Jinx and Jones tied which made her happy because she says he could not have gotten a better name!

Than came the other idiot Elvis Aaron. He is named after the singer! Mama said he struck a pose and she said he reminded her of Elvis instantly. 

Than came the last idiot Wyatt Holliday Earp. Mama said he looked like a roughed up gunslinger.

Than came Noah Chibi Ash. Noah cause our place is like Noahs ark. Chibi was his name from his last home. She kept it because they loved him. They gave him up because they lost their home and were living in their car. Ash is after a bunny and a young woman who passed away.

Last but not least Gwyneth Apple Hoshi. Apple came here with that name and Mama with help from Haley found out that star in Japanese was Hoshi. Than Mama added Gwyneth.


----------



## Becca (Oct 4, 2008)

Mummeh likess names that ryhme or start wit the samme letter :biggrin2:

I iz 

Dippy Doodle

Nibbles woz Nibbles Squibbles



Tho she hasntt faught of a 2nd nam for fwuffball yet hmmm


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 12, 2008)

Doz are some very uneek and perdyful names!  I njoid reeding them!!

Magic


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 18, 2008)

My name is Toby, but my full name is Tobias L. Bunny. My Mama said that the "L." is for "Leonard". :?

The other bun in the living room is named Berry-Boo. Originally, she was Baraboo-White, but it was just shortened to Berry-Boo. Odd.


----------



## leti2pets (Oct 21, 2008)

My name is Peppermint cause of mi wite hair an red eyez. Mi person calls mi pepper or pepsi.

I share a cage with Bandit. He haz a black mask on hiz eyez. He gets called Bandi-Boy.

His mom is Soccoro, cause she used to crie alot. She gets called Soqui or Mama Soks.


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 19, 2008)

My full name iz Fluffy Thistle Oxymoron Kral Evans geh I hate the Fluffy! I can't be macho and called Fluffy tsk Umans ese dayz!

My first wifey was called Rosy Tinkerbell Dandelion Peaches Knoxville EvansMumma had this thing for Johnny Knoxville she sed e was "hot"

My second wifey was Called Pepe Armouretti Viola Nouvelle Evanscoz thats wen Shiloh pitt was a born and mumma thort that was a purddy name.

My third Wifey Is called Ruby Tate Camille Evans afta some show she saw on the picture box!

Sheesh I get a thru a lotta wives dont I!


----------



## Leowyldemi (Nov 20, 2008)

Mai ful nayme is Howard Flufflebuns Thumper Bunny

Mai Hooman has a sense of Hoomorz


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 21, 2008)

Me full name iz Buttercup Sophia Mae. 

Me sisterz names are:

Rayne Marie and Noel Grace.

Me brotherz names are:

Winston James and Sampson Levi.

Hehe, I fink they are kinda cute. 

Buh-bye

Buttercup


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 21, 2008)

I luv ur bunnerz namez, Karlee!  Very cute, espeshully Sampson Levi :inlove:

Magic


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 22, 2008)

Tehehe! Fank you Maggicc. Me mommy said fank you.

-

winston


----------

